# Advice requested re. last days with hemangiosarcoma



## davidjohnsonpdx

Hello, everyone. Folks here were so kind the last time I posted, which is when my beloved dog, Owen, was first diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. That was 3 months ago, and we are now entering the very last days of his life, I'm afraid. 

He has completely given up eating...and we've tried just about everything (roast chicken, hamburger, salami, rice, 15 different kinds of dog food, etc.), so we're now accepting that he simply is done eating. He was a classic golden in that he LOVED to eat, so the fact that he's refusing some of his favorite all-time foods is significant. (He *is* still drinking water, however.) Behavior wise, he just kind of lies around the house, not really moving very much. His body is full of tumors...just running our hands down his side, we can feel a 7 or 8 of them, so god knows how many are inside where we cannot feel, and where they are probably doing more damage. 

But, here's the thing: true to form, he is still happy as a clam when we take him out back and get his tennis ball out. Looking at him happily wagging his tail and asking to fetch the ball, you'd have no idea how sick he is. I have to admit, if it wasn't for the ball, I'd have called the vet to our house by now. It's the one thing that keeps us from doing that...not because we are under any illusions about his prospects, but because he is genuinely happy when he's out there, and we don't want to deprive him of that. It's a very confusing time. I'd be grateful for the insight of anyone who has gone through this. Presumably at some point his lack of food will catch up with him and he'll be too weak to play, but I really dread letting it go that far. 

Thanks, everyone! He has been our faithful and loyal friend for the past 9 years. The thought of losing him is tearing us up.

(I should also note that I'm grateful to people who share their own experience with losing a dog in this way, with me. I know how painful those memories can be, and that it's never easy sharing the most painful part of being a dog owner with other people. So, thanks in advance...it means a lot to me.)


----------



## Claire's Friend

I only had 17 days with JOY after we learned of her Hemangio. Some of those days were great, you couldn't even tell she was sick, most were so so, with me begging her to eat. We had a really bad night and the next morning I decided it was time to give her back. But by the time we got to the vet, she was up and wagging and taking cookies from the vet tech. I just couldn't let her go then. So they gave her IV fluids and a pain shot and I brought her home.We had a great night, all of us watching TV piled on the bed. She ate a hamburger and fries. We slept all night wrapped up in each other, with her head in my hand. The next morning I got her up to potty and she collapsed . My vet came in early and said she thought she could buy me a couple more days by giving her a transfusion. But JOY was whimpering and I believe she was in pain, so I said no, there was no point. With no hope of her getting better, I wanted her to go with a good day behind her, I didn't want take take a chance of any pain and suffering. Letting her go was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. In that moment, my love for her had to take over and make me strong enough to do this for her. I know she wasn't ready, she was still fighting hard not to leave me, that's what made her so special. You heart will tell you what to do, listen to it. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Thank you for your reply...so sorry to hear about the loss of your Joy. Sounds as though you were able to have a loving last night with her. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for Owen's diagnosis and that you can see that he is near the end. I undertand how difficult this is and to see them go downhill.

With our Di, she already had a distended abdomen when she was diagnosed. We only had her another 2 weeks after. The Oncologist that we took her too found that she had a laryngeal mass in her neck as well. So taking her spleen out wasn't an option. Also the hemangiosarcoma and the mass on her neck was causing severe stridor. It was very hard for her to walk. We had to set up the vet to come to our house to euthanize her 2 days ahead. We believe that she probably would have died on her own if the vet hadn't come out within a couple of hours. He gums were starting to have the bluish tone to them and her belly was becoming more distended. I know that people say that it isn't painful for them to pass on their own with Hemangio of the spleen, but there is just so much that can go wrong. Di ate all the way up to an hour before she was euthanized. So I really don't feel that all of them quit eating when they are in pain. 

On July 26 of this year we had to euthanize our boy Max. He was almost 15. He had completely clear xrays and ultrasounds in March and by the second week of July he became extremely finicky and would only eat people food. They had suspected a grade 3 to 4 heart murmur, then 2 weeks later he became extremely finicky and would only eat some people food. Xrays and ultrasound revealed a mass on his liver, one very large one behind his stomach and a large hemagio or lymphoma type of tumor on the underside of his back leg. We euthanized him about a week after the findings. He didn't really appear to be in pain, sometimes he would eat. The vet sent home 5 syringes of Morphine and had given him a shot, because we wanted to wait until our regular vet was back from vacation. The Monday that he was back, we took Max in to euthanize him. He had started being a piggy the day before and also the day that we took him. My husband wasn't ready yet, foolishly we brought him home and decided that we'd wait til that Friday. He was fine Tuesday, Wednesday not so great. Thursday morning all of a sudden he started whining (very low), but still whining. I gave him a shot of morphine and when my husband got off work we took him to our vet and euthanized him. In looking back, I really wish we had set him free Monday. He should not have had to wait.


----------



## Claire's Friend

We did everything, took her to UC Davis. I would have done anything , paid everything to save her. Having to accept that I couldn't save her was probably harder than letting her go. We have lost way too many to this evil disease


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Claire's Friend said:


> We did everything, took her to UC Davis. I would have done anything , paid everything to save her. Having to accept that I couldn't save her was probably harder than letting her go. We have lost way too many to this evil disease


In a way we are extremely fortunate that we've had three good months with Owen following his surgery and diagnosis. I have read so many stories, like yours, of owners that have weeks or even days, and my heart breaks for those folks. He's been pretty active throughout, with just a little winding down in activity towards the end. I'm still not sure how really ready I am for it, though...even though I'm able to say "ok, I'm ready for this," it's usually when I'm at work or by myself that I think that...then when I get home and see him, I realize I'm not ready. Ugh.


----------



## Megora

This is very difficult for me to say, but one thing I wanted to say is that while it's very difficult going through this and telling the vet that it is time... I remember each time being in utter shock and denial, even with obvious signs right in front of us.... sometimes the best time to let go of these beloved dogs is when they are at peace and still themselves. 

As of yet we've never made that choice. Our first golden was rushed to the vet during an ice storm, this after he survived the night. I remember keeping a hand tucked around him with my blanket over him all night trying to make sure he didn't die alone or without me knowing. The vet braved the roads just as we did to meet us all at the hospital. That last morning he was glassy eyed and distant, like he was already gone. I keep thinking over and over how much I would have preferred letting him go months earlier before he stopped eating and before he got to the point where he couldn't even drink. Or even weeks earlier when our vet more or less told us that his other organs were starting to fail. That's what renal failure is like. 

By comparision, simple cancer of the spleen which we went through with the next two dogs was easier and kinder to the dogs. The older guy was rushed to the vet when his spleen ruptured at home about a week or two after he started showing symptoms of something bothering him (vet diagnosed him with "gas" a week before his spleen ruptured). His brother thankfully was still perky, happy, and relatively healthy (he was at a cardiologist just a couple months earlier and they were marveling at how healthy he was and how strong his heart was) but unfortunately died after surgery due to a blood clot. 

One feeling I have is that you are dealing with my worst nightmare - both cancer and possibly kidney failure with your dog, particularly since he's down to one kidney. I'm very sorry. The important thing is to treasure all of the good moments and don't wait too long.


----------



## LibertyME

I went through this with Lexi just this spring....it is such a difficult time...

Lexi went off her food on one day and the next night had rectal bleeding...and could not contain her bowels....I was ready to take her that night.
The next day i made the appointment...

I knew (and know) I was doing the right thing, but it still broke my heart when she wagged her tail when she saw me get her collar and the car keys...
She wouldnt eat....was bleeding...unable to contain her self...but still was happy to go for a car ride...
When I got to the vet...I said I think Im ready...he stopped me right there...and said this cant be undone...we cant proceed until youre sure...
Then he very calmly reviewed all her medical notes that led me to that appointment.
He then very calmly said....yes he could send me home with meds to make her comfortable for a day or maybe two...but that those days would be for me, not her. 

I will always be thankful that he took the time to review her gradual health decline...to become clear on my decision. It has made all the difference.

I will be thinking of you and your Owen....


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Megora said:


> I keep thinking over and over how much I would have preferred letting him go months earlier before he stopped eating and before he got to the point where he couldn't even drink. Or even weeks earlier when our vet more or less told us that his other organs were starting to fail. That's what renal failure is like.


That's the trick, isn't it--doing what's best for them might be at a time that's difficult for us, whereas doing it when *we're* ready might be too late for the dog. We're trying to strike that balance, finding that perfect spot when he's ready but still himself, and where we're ready as well. I don't know if we will or not. Our priority is that he not suffer.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry you're going through this with Owen. 

I feel for you as I'm in a very similar situation with my Reno. Reno was diagnosed with hemagio in June, 2011 and has amazed everyone with his will to live. However, he too, is full of tumours. He is still eating and still wanting to go for his walks but he is tiring. Some days he looks like he's ready to give up the fight but then the next day, he perks up. 

Our vet said when he starts refusing food and no longer wants to walk, it may be time. 

This is one of the hardest things I've had to deal with.....watching him decline and knowing I'm going to lose him soon.

My thoughts are with you and Owen.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had 105 good quality days with our boy after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis before he was diagnosed with a total cruciate tear in one limb. When he was first diagnosed I asked his vet to help us and not sugar coat anything if she felt his quality of life had deteriorated to the point we needed to end his suffering and let him go. The day of the cruciate tear diagnosis she came in to the exam room with tears streaming down her eyes and told me it was time for my husband and me to think about our next steps and discuss with her in a few days, but this cruciate tear was the end of his QofL. Until this happened he was walking and enjoying his life, even pushing the limits as to how far we should walk. My husband was out of town and it took him a little longer to process everything. On the last day, 3 days later, it was clear it was time....yet, he ate a nice peanut butter Kong and salmon treats when offered. He was lethargic, barely moving, yet perked up for water and food. When we arrived at the vet clinic he wagged his tail and perked up. We were unsure of what that meant, when another clinic vet came in and told us she often sees this with dogs that are near death, and they usually crash right after...it's always temporary. She sat with us and reassured my husband that it was time and sure enough, Barkley was ready to go. It was quick and he had the most peaceful look on his face. 

I'm sorry you are facing this time. It's one of the most difficult things we face as dog owners.


----------



## *Laura*

Owen is a beautiful boy and I'm so sorry you are going through this. I truly believe you will know when it's time, you will know. He just hasn't told you yet. When we lost our sweet Echo last November she was very sick for a month but she was a fighter. The day we said good bye I had no doubts because she was telling us it was time to join her sister at the bridge. I hope you have many days left with your sweet boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

You'll never be ready. But you will find some peace and comfort in the fact that he can no longer have pain and suffering.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Laurie said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this with Owen.
> This is one of the hardest things I've had to deal with.....watching him decline and knowing I'm going to lose him soon.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and Owen.


Thank you...and mine are with you and Reno.


----------



## Waggily Tail

I don't post much...just smile at the fun stuff and get teary eyed with threads like yours.

I lost all objectivity a few years back with our old Lab Coal. People said that he would let me know when it was time to let him go. I never heard him. My husband had to make the decision, and it was the right one.

Thinking of you and Owen, Jill


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

When we were dealing with end of life issues with Apache years ago, our vet said to us, "better a day too soon, than a minute too late". That has always stuck with me and I tried to remember that when we were trying to decide when was the time this summer with Syd. It's never so easy when you are actually in the moment. In retrospect, I wish we would have released her a few days earlier. Please remember that dogs, even in their last days or hours, are still living in the moment... they have no foreboding of death like we do. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this hard time.


----------



## k9mom

I am so sorry you have to go through this. I had only 1 day notice before we lost Nugget to hemangoscroma. It will be 2 years on Nov 5. I was able to get some last day pictures of her and for that I am very thankful, but it still hurts almost 2 years later.

Owen is a very handsome boy!

My vet did tell us that this is a very painful way to go if it the tumor should bust open. I really would have like to have kept her alive for the weekend but I didn't want to to suffer any pain, so we let her go. I had told my daughter when she refuses to bring in the paper then we know it her time, how I wish Nugget would not have heard me say this because that night she wouldn't carry it.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pandamonium

"So sorry"...feels like such a small thing for me to say at this moment in your life...

Please look into Owen's deep beautiful eyes...take your hand and cup it under his chin
and talk to him...tell him how much you love him, ...how much you love it when he holds 
his leash on walks...talk about all the moments in life that you both have shared...have a 
laugh together about all the silly things he did when he was just a puppy...remember all the things he taught you...think about the life lessons you both shared...tell him to remember all the people you both met that stopped to say hi, and said what a beauty he was...remember the smiles on their faces as they went back to whatever they were doing ...Remember all the times you looked down at that beautiful silly dog just sleeping...
Now...quiet your mind...and "listen"... After some time has passed... Ask him if he is ready... Tell him you need him to let you know when the time is right... He knows that every moment is precious to you... I think that you will know...

...


----------



## twin43

Please see my post "words of wisdom under the general forum." We kept our goldens home and they passed peacefully.


----------



## eslucky

I'm so sorry to hear about your precious Owen. It is so hard to let go. Our dog Lucky went to the bridge six weeks ago today. She was sick for about three months. I too clung to hope when she would do something like she used to. When she would take one of our puppy's toys I thought she was feeling better. When she would perk her ears up and wag her tail I thought that was a great sign. 

Lucky had no appetite for the last month our so. I tried everything just like you. No food was out of the question if she would eat it. I sat on the floor and hand fed her countless times yet she would not even eat all her food then. On her last day the vet told us she had lost almost a third of her body weight.

She got so she could not stand up by herself. I wanted her to get better so badly that I perhaps let it go too long. My husband was going out of town and I knew if something happened to her while he was gone I would not be able to lift her or help her. That helped us make a decision that probably should have been made about a week earlier. Our vet said a week before that we needed to start thinking about the possibility if she wasn't doing well. But those signs of the perky ears and tail wagging kept giving us hope.

I know I've rambled here but I hope in some way I've helped. When we took her the final time to the vet he asked me if I would like a lock of her hair. I told him, "no, I have eight years of wonderful memories." Just treasure your memories with Owen. You will make the right decision.


----------



## twin43

David, please just read my post Words of wisdom" about keeping Owen home. I know I am going against the norm but we had a beautiful experience with both of our goldens as they passed first in my husbands then in my arms peacefully where they chose.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry, sending my prayers for sweet Owen. Please forgive me for not sharing my story. It is not very different from others, just cant go back there. It broke my heart 15 months ago, did not heal yet.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry you're going through this. My heart goes out to you.

Know this - _you know your boy best_. No words that anyone writes here should influence you one way or another. Owen will talk to you and you will know the right thing to do. As long as you are questioning whether it's time, it's probably not time. You'll know.

Treasure every moment with your boy. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519

*David*



Claire's Friend said:


> I only had 17 days with JOY after we learned of her Hemangio. Some of those days were great, you couldn't even tell she was sick, most were so so, with me begging her to eat. We had a really bad night and the next morning I decided it was time to give her back. But by the time we got to the vet, she was up and wagging and taking cookies from the vet tech. I just couldn't let her go then. So they gave her IV fluids and a pain shot and I brought her home.We had a great night, all of us watching TV piled on the bed. She ate a hamburger and fries. We slept all night wrapped up in each other, with her head in my hand. The next morning I got her up to potty and she collapsed . My vet came in early and said she thought she could buy me a couple more days by giving her a transfusion. But JOY was whimpering and I believe she was in pain, so I said no, there was no point. With no hope of her getting better, I wanted her to go with a good day behind her, I didn't want take take a chance of any pain and suffering. Letting her go was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. In that moment, my love for her had to take over and make me strong enough to do this for her. I know she wasn't ready, she was still fighting hard not to leave me, that's what made her so special. You heart will tell you what to do, listen to it. I am so sorry you are going through this.


David: I am so very sorry you are going through this! When our Snobear was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, the vet told us we should either have exploratory surgery or if we took him home we should bring him back the next day for euth. Our vet was very afraid that he might bleed out. We did have the exploratory surgery done, but they found tumors on both lobes of his liver, so we said goodbye to Snobear while he was still under anesthesia. I am with Penny & Maggie's Mom that said better a day too early, than a minute too late. Both my Smooch and Snobear stopped eating right before we put them to sleep.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for what you are going through with your beautiful boy Owen.

We had to say good bye to our Old Gold 1.5 years ago, he was 15.5 and had cancer. This is the most difficult decision I have ever been faced with, but one that you make out of love for your beloved, loyal friend and companion. I eventually found peace with setting him free. I knew he was no longer suffering or in pain, but it was hard and a long journey to get there.

I pray that you will be able to find the strength and courage to do what is best for your boy. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KathyL

I am so very sorry to read you are at this point with your Owen. Almost 30 years ago I lost my first golden to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. My story is different and I won't go into it, but I have lost another golden to prostate cancer and I remember asking my vet when should he be put to rest and he said you _will_ know. And as others have said you will know. I also agree with the philosophy better a day early than a day late. You love your dog so trust your heart to make the right decision at the right time.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry, sending my prayers for sweet Owen. Please forgive me for not sharing my story. It is not very different from others, just cant go back there. It broke my heart 15 months ago, did not heal yet.


No need to apologize for not sharing your story...I lost my childhood golden when I was in college, and I couldn't talk about it at all for about five years afterwards. I know how those wounds take a while to heal. What helped me was getting past the fear I had that having the pain ease meant I was forgetting my dog. I came to realize it was not that at all, rather, it was me (slowly....very slowly) coming to realize that his memories had just moved to a deeper, more lasting part of my heart.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx

Thanks to everyone who has offered words of support and advice. I appreciate every single post, so thank you very much. The strangest thing happened last night...after 36 hours of Owen refusing EVERYTHING we had offered, he ate all of one of our kid's grilled cheese sandwiches, and then some peanut butter filled pretzels, two things he's never been offered before. (While he was healthy, we had a strict "no human food" policy, but we've been very lax with that in his final months.) We had sort of given up hope that he'd eat, so were shocked when we casually offered him the sandwich and he took it! This doesn't change our minds about his general trajectory, but it was one of those strange surprises that people have said they sometimes see towards the end. Ingesting that food did give him a bit of energy, though, and he was happy to play a bit more last night.


----------



## Our3dogs

What you described happening with him starting to eat again - is because most likely there was bleeding going on. When it stops, the body reabsorbs it, and they start feeling better again - until the next time. Though we have lost 4 Goldens to cancer, it was not hermangio. However, I was watching my sisters dog. Knew something was wrong and took him to the vet. Turns out it was hermangio, and that is when I learned about the small bleeds and that he could then start to feel better until it happened again. You know time will eventually catch up to both of you, so just continue to love him. The hardest decisions we make are to do it for "them" and not for us. We'll keep you in our thoughts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your boy is in my prayers. I am glad he enjoyed the sandwich. Every day is special and precious now.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. My Golden boy, Beau, had osteosarcoma. I decided my last memories of Beau needed to be of my happy, jolly friend. I knew his days were coming to an end. I did not wait until his suffering took over. I have a beautiful picture in my heart to this day. I had to say good-bye on 1-17-11.

Before Beau my Cassie girl died suddenly in my living room, most likely from hemangio. It was not a pleasant death for her or for me to have to see. I hoped never to witness such a terrible moment again. 

Our experiences all guide our decisions and our love tells us what to do.
Beau taught me to cherish each day.

Deepest regards to you...


----------



## love never dies

We hold them in our arms as long as we can, then we hold them in our hearts forever. 

This is my little story: Love Never Dies .

*Love Never Never Dies.* I never forget My Bentley. I let him go. Still now, I don't know how I manage. 

Enjoy every second with your love.


----------



## maggsd

whispered memories said:


> "So sorry"...feels like such a small thing for me to say at this moment in your life...
> 
> Please look into Owen's deep beautiful eyes...take your hand and cup it under his chin
> and talk to him...tell him how much you love him, ...how much you love it when he holds
> his leash on walks...talk about all the moments in life that you both have shared...have a
> laugh together about all the silly things he did when he was just a puppy...remember all the things he taught you...think about the life lessons you both shared...tell him to remember all the people you both met that stopped to say hi, and said what a beauty he was...remember the smiles on their faces as they went back to whatever they were doing ...Remember all the times you looked down at that beautiful silly dog just sleeping...
> Now...quiet your mind...and "listen"... After some time has passed... Ask him if he is ready... Tell him you need him to let you know when the time is right... He knows that every moment is precious to you... I think that you will know...
> 
> 
> ...


What wonderful advice, this is so very true. It will be almost 6 months since I lost both my boys (litter brothers) within 2 days of each other. I'll never get over the fact that I didn't get to say goodbye to my Fluke, he had been rushed to hospital, they thought it was an infection, but vets were shocked when he died overnight. The one thing that just about keeps me breathing, is that his brother Harry, who was in the next kennel, he too had needed to be rushed to hospital as he collapsed the day after Fluke. They presumed he had anaemia, then the dreaded thing happened, he bled out from his bottom, and his tummy started to swell.
I say the advice given above is so true as this is exactly what we did for Harry, me and most of the family were at the hospital and all of them spent moments with Harry. It was the talking to him about all our memories and thanking him for being a wonderful loving companion, I also asked Harry to tell Fluke how it broke my heart I hadn't been able to be there for him during his last hours. 
The memories of talking and holding Harry through those last hours will stay with me till I die, and I know in my heart , he knew we were all there for him.
I truly feel 'whispered memories' has Indeed given you some precious advice.

like she has stated "so sorry" is not enough, prayers and peace be with you in your road ahead.


----------



## gold4me

I can't tell you how very sorry I am that you are having to deal with this pain. Your boy is so very handsome with that special golden smile. In April we lost our Emmy to hemangiosarcoma. We had her 43 days after her diagnosis and the decision to let her go was probably the most difficult decision I have ever had to make. She still had some smiles for us but she began to bleed out and we knew that all that was coming was pain and suffering. We have been down this road with 3 other of our precious goldens. For our 3 boys we hardly had any time to make the decision as it was so fast and beyond our control. Whispered Memories has given wonderful advice. Our breeder told us, as we anguished over this decision, "My regrets have never been making the decision too early but were for when I waited too long".
You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Owen*

Enjoy Owen and take pictures of him.
Be sure to check his gums every now and then, to make sure they are pink.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So glad he found something to enjoy...I love a cheese sandwich too. Feed him what he wants...no harm no with human food.

And let him enjoy his ball. When the wag of his tail stops, you'll know.

You are living everyone's nightmare. Hugs and prayers to you and your entire family. :smooch:


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry your are dealing with this. I lost my dear Tess last year to hemangio. Her first symptoms were not eating around the first of April, we thought it was pancreatitis, but after her ultrasound they found tumors on both her spleen and liver. They told me she had probably a couple of months, sadly five days after her diagnosis she collapsed from a tumor around her heart that had burst and I lost her. I miss her every day and even writing these words brings me to tears. I hate this disease, Tess never had a sick day in her life until her loss of appetite, the only solace I can take is that she was never in any pain and went to the bridge peacefully. Bless you and your sweet boy.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I am so sorry that you and Owen have to travel down this difficult path. Cherish each and every last moment you have together. You will know when he is ready to move on. 

I found that the poem "The Greatest Gift" posted in the grief support section said exactly how I was feeling during that darkest time. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/109016-greatest-gift.html 

Our prayers will be with you for peace, comfort, and strength during this journey.


----------



## mlbdenver

I lost my love Howie this spring at only 8 years old. He was diagnosed with splenic hemangiosarcoma on May 13 and when they removed his spleen they reported that it had spread to his liver. The ER doc (not my normal vet) told he that Howie had about a month and that chemo was not advised. I tried anyway and Howie had one chemo treatment without any trouble. For the next few weeks he could barely make it a few blocks on our walks, but one Saturday he looked at me and asked me to take him to his favorite store. We went home to get money and then he tugged me all the way back to the store. That night, we went crawdad hunting, his favorite activity. He hunted like a mad man and we caught a biggie.

Two days later, on Monday, we went back to our favorite hunting spot but he had no energy to hunt. I knew then that our time was limited. In the morning, June 12, his right leg collapsed as we got up and he refused his breakfast. He even refused when the neighbors offered up a beggin' strip - although he held it gently in his mouth, he had no interest in eating it. I took him to the vet, and found that his PCV was very low (as low as it had been post-surgery). The vet said that we could try a transfusion, but that it would only buy us a day or two. I decided that wouldn't be the right thing for Howie. I let all of Howie's friends know that that was Howie's last day, and he was treated to a parade of all of his favorite people, and he ate like he never ate before (ice cream, pad thai, etc). He enjoyed the day like no other. All the while, his tummy became more and more distended. When the home euth care provider came that night, I told her I wasn't sure it was the right time. She assured me it was and that he was bleeding internally very fast. I held him in my arms, cried like a baby and told him the most memorable stories that we shared as he left this world peacefully. 

The vet told me that night he was more anemic than she had ever seen a dog, and that he had summonsed up all of his energy to enjoy our last day together. Although I struggled for a few days about whether the time was right, stories of others who felt they waited too long made me feel at least a bit more at ease.

My advice to you is simple - enjoy every last moment with your sweet Owen. My heart is with you.


----------



## bevfantini

My 9 year old golden Chloe has just been diagnosed with this. Horrible but I appreciate all of your comments. I will see how long she still eats and drinks. She does not want to walk already but is always by my side and with me after my colon re-section. I love her.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry. Nine is too young.


----------



## Dog-Owner

We just found out today, that Remy is diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. On Feb. 9 he looked really sick and refused to eat. By noon he collapsed, we rushed him to Emergency and found fluid in his stomach, told us the bad news with little hope it may be due to trauma. He went through emergency surgery to remove him spleen which was raptured, 3 bottles of blood transfusion, he survived the surgery. Today Feb. 25th, his staples were removed and we are told that his cancer is hemangiosarcoma.
He is almost 5 years (Mar. 20th) healthy as a horse American Staffordshire Terrier, we are hear broken. He is love of our life and hard to imagine life without him. Reading last days of their life I am so devastated. Don't know what to do.


----------



## california gold

I’ve lost my last 5 Golden’s to this awful cancer. There is a great group of folks here I think if you search under Hemangiosarcoma you can find them and lots of information. I put mine on yunnan bayiou 2 capsules twice a day. It also comes with a little emergency pill for the bleed outs. Also, acupuncture and I cooked up their food. Sugar feeds the cancer so stay away from starches, etc. 5 is so young. I understand though. My heart breaks for you. Spoil and love him.


----------



## cwag

Dog-Owner said:


> We just found out today, that Remy is diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. On Feb. 9 he looked really sick and refused to eat. By noon he collapsed, we rushed him to Emergency and found fluid in his stomach, told us the bad news with little hope it may be due to trauma. He went through emergency surgery to remove him spleen which was raptured, 3 bottles of blood transfusion, he survived the surgery. Today Feb. 25th, his staples were removed and we are told that his cancer is hemangiosarcoma.
> He is almost 5 years (Mar. 20th) healthy as a horse American Staffordshire Terrier, we are hear broken. He is love of our life and hard to imagine life without him. Reading last days of their life I am so devastated. Don't know what to do.


I am so sorry for this diagnosis.


----------

